

Online user experience should not be an afterthought... - cousinwil
http://cousinwil.posterous.com/user-experience-online-can-no-longer-be-an-af

======
techwraith
This is something that all brick and mortar businesses need to read. Good
stuff.

------
joelklabo
word.

